# Low FODMAP has worked BUT...I need a few ideas



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

On June 198th..working with a dietician..I started the low fodmap diet... I have eliminated so many foods....no lactose at all....and I have almost been eating the same darn thing for nearly two months. I have lost 22pds, so that is a real plus...

I am now starting to reintroduce foods..to see what works and what doesn't. ALL FRUIT has been not good for me..leaves me very very gassy and bloated..painful and not worth it..but back to new foods.. One new food a week..three attempts unless I get symptoms, then I stop..wait a few days and try something else.

So far, mushrooms and asparagus (cooked) have worked but carrots SO DID NOT.

I am DYING DYING for a treat of some kind.... I read that sorbet is low Fodmap...has anyone tried sorbet?

ALSO..the ONLY thing I drink is water...I tried coffee once..took 4 sips..and 2hrs later I was a mess. any tips for something other than water? ( I tried adding lemon once and that was a no no also)

and what about wine? I almost never drink..but an adult beverage would be nice to have when I want one.

Thanks for the input...

( my dietitican is out of the office this week..so I thought I'd come here to ask)


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

that should say June 18th.... and BTW....almost ALL my issues are gone...which is fantastic!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

For adult beverage I would tend more to a clear liquor with a mixer you tolerate (can you do tonic water? if you can't do any fruit juices?)

Can you do peppermint tea?

With sorbet I suspect it depends if you tolerate what they made the sorbet out of. If you can't eat a raspberry, I wouldn't think you could have raspberry sorbet.

Can you cook? There is this site on pinterest, not sure how strict she is but may be some ideas.

http://pinterest.com/kristidoolittle/low-fodmap-sweet-treats/


----------

